# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Microsoft do të lëshojë Windows 7-ën

## BlooD_VenoM

Microsoft deklaron se do te hedh ne treg nje windows te ri i cili do te jete pasardhesi i Microsoft Windows Vista.Windows-i do te quhet:Microsoft Windows 7.


Sapo eshte mbyllyr vitit i pare i Microsoft Windows Vista i leshuar zyrtarisht ne 30 Nentor te vitit 2006 i derguar me pas ne discounetet e Microsoftit ne Janar te 2007.Windows Vista nuk eshte me BUMI i Windowsit por ka vajtur ne radhet e nje windowsi normal dhe jo si nje windows i cili do sillte revolucion dhe do bente ndryshimin nga te tjerat.Ajo pak nga pak po i le vendin nje windowsi te ri:Microsoft Windows 7(Seven).Nga windows 7 nuk dihet shume por dihet qe:
Do kete nje stil me fin.
Nje makineri e cila nuk do te lejoje perdorimin e programeve te vjetra..
Dhe nje grafike me te paster dhe te thjeshte..
Pervec te tjerave dihet qe windows 7 do te kete te integruar teknologjine multi-touch e cila do te jete ne funksionim te plote te teknologjise TOUCH-SCREEN..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

...........................

----------


## aspira

Kur do te dale ne publik ky sistemi operativ? Po  deshe me co mesazh privat se nuk e mbaj mend ku eshte kjo tema.
naten

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ne fund te 2008 me duket...

----------


## Borix

Ku eshte burimi i lajmit?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shiko te google Borix....

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Video:www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oB6vO8X0pk
Burimi i Lajmit 1
Burimi i Lajmit 2

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Me fal aspira po nuk po me kujtohej mire.
Microsoft Windows 7 (Seven) do ta dale ne treg gati per tu shitur ne 2010...
Kalofsh sa me mire...

----------


## [^DANZEL^]

eh cpo ja nisi un ce qidash kerkimeve per kete windows ...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nuk kuptova asnje fjale [^DANZEL^].Shpjegohu pak me mire...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Versionin i ardhshem i  “Microsoft Windows” do te jete me pak i besdisshem se “Vista”. Ky eshte premtimi i drejtuesve te kompanise kompjuterike te cilet ne nje konference per shtyp njoftuan se ne fillim te vitit te ardhshem do te dale per prove “Windows 7”-a.*

Kompania me e madhe ne bote e prodhimit te programeve kompjuterike eshte duke bere gjithashtu versionet e reja te “Word”-it, “Excel”-it dhe komponenteve te tjere te “Office” qe te mund te punojne ne nje “Web browser”.

Levizja ka si qellim te jete efikase ne karahasim me rivalet e tjere te kompanise si “Google INC”.

Versioni i ardhshem “Windows 7” do t’i jape mundesine perdoruesit te zgjedhe te kete me pak paralajmerime sigurie, te cilat jane cilesuar si “te merzitshme” tek “Vista”.

“Ne kemi qellimet me te mira per te ndihmuar ne sigurimin e platformes kompjuterike edhe me teper, sidomos per perdoruesit e rinj te cilet e kane te nevojshme kete”, eshte shprehur zevendespresidenti i “Microsoft's Windows group”, Steven Sinofsky.

Ai beri te ditur gjithashtu se kompania do te punoje edhe me shume me kompanite e jashtme per te shmangur kete here “te tilla ngaterresa”.


_© Top-Channel_

----------


## autotune

Instalova windows 7 (versionin beta) permes Vmware.Te gjith drajveret perkates, shfletuesin firefox, messenger, microsoft office dhe disa programe tjera, vetem sa per test, te gjith u instaluan me sukses!, por nuk shoh ndryshim nga vista thuaj asgje. ndoshta esht heret te flasim meqe esht version testues, por spaku nuk duket as ne pun e as ne pamje me ndryshe nga vista.




http://www.2and2.net/files/491210fe8f297.jpg
http://www.2and2.net/files/49121129ed2d8.jpg
http://www.2and2.net/files/4912113cedf96.jpg

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Instalova windows 7 (versionin beta) permes Vmware.Te gjith drajveret perkates, shfletuesin firefox, messenger, microsoft office dhe disa programe tjera, vetem sa per test, te gjith u instaluan me sukses!, por nuk shoh ndryshim nga vista thuaj asgje. ndoshta esht heret te flasim meqe esht version testues, por spaku nuk duket as ne pun e as ne pamje me ndryshe nga vista.



Nuk është përmendur që do jetë 100% ndryshe nga Vista. Mbase në dukje është si Vista por duhet provuar në fuksionet e tij.




> Versioni i ardhshem “Windows 7” do t’i jape mundesine perdoruesit te zgjedhe te kete me pak paralajmerime sigurie, te cilat jane cilesuar si “te merzitshme” tek “Vista”.

----------


## RaPSouL

Versionet ilegale vetëm se po qarkullojnë nëpër faqet e piraterisë nëpër mbarë botën.

----------


## autotune

> Versioni i ardhshem Windows 7 do ti jape mundesine perdoruesit te zgjedhe te kete me pak paralajmerime sigurie, te cilat jane cilesuar si te merzitshme tek Vista.


Nuk dot thot asgje kjo,dot dalin fiximet (patch) per anulimet e paralejmrimeve ne vista, bile meduket se vetem ekzistojn tash kto.

Nga instalimi Windows 7 nuk prita spaku te punojn drajveret te cilet ishin per windows XP,mendoj se ketu dallohet qe nuk dot ket diqka ndryshe ne thellsi te sistemit.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mos e mbaj kot cvcx se eshte BETA ose ALPHA akoma 7.Transofrmation Pack per Windows 7 eshte i bukur jua sygjeroj...

----------


## Glend

> Instalova windows 7 (versionin beta) permes Vmware.Te gjith drajveret perkates, shfletuesin firefox, messenger, microsoft office dhe disa programe tjera, vetem sa per test, te gjith u instaluan me sukses!, por nuk shoh ndryshim nga vista thuaj asgje. ndoshta esht heret te flasim meqe esht version testues, por spaku nuk duket as ne pun e as ne pamje me ndryshe nga vista.


E ke gabim, Windows 7 ka shume ndryshime nga Windows 7.

1. Startimi shume here me i shpejte.
2. Super Taskbari i ri eshte nje inovacion i vecante, nese nuk ke qene i afte ta aktivizosh nuk ke eksploruar shume. Te permendesh te rejat e ketij do te duhej shume.
3. Paint, Wordpad, jane me Ribbon Toolbar, dhe Calculator ka pesuar nje ndryshim.
4. Microsoft Powershell eshte i integruar dhe eshte version 2 Beta (vetem ne Windows 7).
5. Ne Windows Explorer tani ekziston te pema dhe nje 'Library' qe eshte shume komforte per organizimin.
6. Windows Defragmenter eshte 'rregulluar' per me shpejtesi dhe ofron me shume statistika gjate defragmentimit.

Dhe mbi te gjitha, nuk do te kete probleme me driverat dhe programet pasi gjithcka qe ben ne Vista do te beje ne Windows 7 sepse kerneli i Windows 7 eshte 6.1, ndersa is Vistes eshte 6. Nese tek Vista programet e XP-se nuk punonin ate e kishte faji se XP perdorte Kernel 5... komplet ndryshe ng Kernel 6 i Vistes.

----------


## autotune

Cloud shum mir te kuptoj por sdo thot se edhe pajtohem 

Sa i perket startimit nuk e kam provu meqe e kisha vetem ne neprmjet vmware, por edhe ktu ne startim sdojet diqka shum me shpejt sigurisht!!.
Sa per pikat tjera qe cek personalisht per mu nuk thojn asgje.Paskan bo modifikime ne taskbar,wordpad,paint etj e koka bo nami, me mir kishte qen me i hjek   internet explorer, media player etj ose te mundesojn zgjedhjen selektimin te tyre gjat instalimit.
Personalisht kam prit ndonje mrekulli nga Microsoft sepse ka ardh koha per modifikim  ne rrenje te sisitemit e jo me update 6.1 te berthames sistemit.Windows 7 dot del ne treg ndoshta edhe 2 apo 3 vjet, por kur mer parasysh arritjet apo mrekullirat qe behen ne hardware ateher softweri esht shum shum mbrapa. Mendimi im.

----------


## evalt

> Instalova windows 7 (versionin beta) permes Vmware.Te gjith drajveret perkates, shfletuesin firefox, messenger, microsoft office dhe disa programe tjera, vetem sa per test, te gjith u instaluan me sukses!, por nuk shoh ndryshim nga vista thuaj asgje. ndoshta esht heret te flasim meqe esht version testues, por spaku nuk duket as ne pun e as ne pamje me ndryshe nga vista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.2and2.net/files/491210fe8f297.jpg
> http://www.2and2.net/files/49121129ed2d8.jpg
> http://www.2and2.net/files/4912113cedf96.jpg


Mos ja  fut kot!!
Ndryshime ka por jo shume , pamja ndryshon pak.
Persa i perket testit qe ke bere ti me vmware  , thea qe driverat funksionojn pa problem.
Puna eshte se  vmware instalon driver te emuluar  jo  te sakte , jo origjinal

----------


## Glend

> Cloud shum mir te kuptoj por sdo thot se edhe pajtohem 
> 
> Sa i perket startimit nuk e kam provu meqe e kisha vetem ne neprmjet vmware, por edhe ktu ne startim sdojet diqka shum me shpejt sigurisht!!.
> Sa per pikat tjera qe cek personalisht per mu nuk thojn asgje.Paskan bo modifikime ne taskbar,wordpad,paint etj e koka bo nami, me mir kishte qen me i hjek   internet explorer, media player etj ose te mundesojn zgjedhjen selektimin te tyre gjat instalimit.
> Personalisht kam prit ndonje mrekulli nga Microsoft sepse ka ardh koha per modifikim  ne rrenje te sisitemit e jo me update 6.1 te berthames sistemit.Windows 7 dot del ne treg ndoshta edhe 2 apo 3 vjet, por kur mer parasysh arritjet apo mrekullirat qe behen ne hardware ateher softweri esht shum shum mbrapa. Mendimi im.


Windows Vista ishte update nga Kernel 5 ne Kernel 6. Nuk eshte kerneli ajo qe kerkojne njerezit, por funksionaliteti. Inovacionet nuk jane pikat kyce.

Sa per dijeni, Vista kerkonte hardware marramendese kur doli per here te pare dhe te gjithe nuk e pelqenin. Ky nuk eshte software, ky eshte OS. OS s'duhet te kete kerkesa aq te medha per hardware. Ja perse Windows 7 do te kete kerkesa me te uleta, ky ishte qellimi kyc i ketij OS (Operating System) te ri.

Modifikimi ne Taskbar eshte nje inovacion me permasa te medha. Mund te kerkosh ne Google sepse ka shume gjera te reja.

Shume njerez kane komentuar se Windows 7 ofron shume gjera te reja ne pre-betan. Pale ne betan qe do te dali shpejt. Prit derisa ta mbarojne. Une kam nje vezhgim pozitiv ndaj Windows 7, ndryshe nga Vista.

----------

